# Topics > Related topics > Repair of robot and AI >  Robot Repair Center, video game, Valve Corporation, Bellevue, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Valve Corporation

----------


## Airicist

VR PORTAL - Aperture Robot Repair

Published on Sep 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Watch the Full Portal: Aperture Robot Repair Vive VR Demo

Published on Mar 4, 2016




> Valve brings us back to Aperture Science in a brilliant way with Vive.

----------


## Airicist

Portal on the HTC Vive: Robot Repair Gone Wrong

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> Explore Aperture Science's robot repair facility in this VR demo of Portal. You'll see some familiar faces! If robots even have faces.


Article "Valve's Robot Repair Center for HTC Vive puts you inside Portal's Aperture Labs"

by Joseph Keller
March 7, 2016

----------

